# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Sierra Wireless associe son nouveau modem GSM/GPRS M2M  une offre prpaye de Bouygues Telecom

## Djug

*Sierra Wireless associe son nouveau modem GSM/GPRS M2M  une offre prpaye de Bouygues Telecom*



Ce modem, muni dune carte SIM entirement intgre, est propos avec loffre Pay-as-you-go M2M de Bouygues Telecom ainsi quavec  des services de tlgestion, acclre la commercialisation des solutions M2M


Barcelone, le 15 fvrier 2010  Sierra Wireless annonce le lancement dune nouvelle offre pour le march des communications M2M (machine-to-machine) sans fil, en partenariat avec loprateur mobile franais Bouygues Telecom. Destin aux applications  industrielles, de ventes, de paiement et de scurit, ce systme prt  l'emploi facilitera considrablement le dveloppement, la logistique et la gestion des solutions M2M.

Loffre permet daccder, via les nouveaux  modems *AirLink GL6100 GSM/GPRS* de Sierra Wireless  *Pay-as-you-go M2M*, le service prpay paneuropen de data M2M de Bouygues Telecom. Loffre s'accompagne d'un an dabonnement aux services de tlgestion AirVantage de Sierra Wireless, qui comprennent le diagnostic  distance et les mises  jour du logiciel.

 Nous portons un grand intrt au march du M2M, et nous cherchons continuellement  toffer notre offre sur ce segment trs dynamique , dclare Franck Moine, Directeur de la Business Unit M2M chez Bouygues Telecom.  Fidles  notre tradition dinnovation, nous sommes donc trs heureux de prsenter Pay-as-you-go M2M, la premire offre paneuropenne de service prpay de data M2M. Cette offre,  prte  lemploi via  un portail innovant dactivation et de rechargement de cartes SIM, a t spcialement conue pour les clients cherchant une solution rapide et simple dutilisation pour leurs communications M2M. 

Olivier Beaujard, vice-prsident Market Development de Sierra Wireless, dclare :  La complexit de la technologie est lun des principaux obstacles  la croissance du march M2M. Les offres associes  que nous annonons aujourdhui reprsentent un progrs significatif  vers une chane de valeur plus simple, ce qui aidera nos clients  mettre plus rapidement leurs solutions sur le march. 

Loffre Pay-as-you-go M2M de Bouygues Telecom est une premire dans lindustrie du M2M. Elle intgre un service prpay paneuropen de data M2M. Sans engagement, elle permet aux clients dutiliser un seul compte pour grer une flotte de cartes SIM. Disponible au deuxime trimestre, loffre sera accessible en quelques clics via le portail self care ddi de Bouygues Telecom, permettant aux clients de grer de faon efficace et simple leur flotte de cartes SIM. Pour le lancement de loffre  Pay-as-you-go M2M associe au  nouveau modem de Sierra Wireless, 1Mo gratuit sera offert,  utiliser pendant le mois calendaire de lactivation de la SIM. Loffre de lancement est valable jusqu la fin de lanne 2010.

Le nouveau modem de Sierra Wireless, qui intgre directement la SIM sous forme de composant, permet de maximiser la qualit de service dans des environnements dusage contraignants et de rduire notamment les risques de dconnexion. Cette approche permet aussi de rduire les cots de logistique associs  linsertion des cartes SIM et vite les risques de vols.

Le nouveau modem GSM/GPRS quadri-bande AirLink GL6100 de Sierra Wireless est programmable et facile  utiliser. Il dispose galement d'une connectivit IP complte, depuis les blocs TCP/IP de base jusquaux services de connectivit Internet avancs. Dot dun botier compact et solide, adapt aux environnements industriels difficiles, ce modem est fourni avec des interfaces USB ou RS232 standard pour faciliter son intgration  une large gamme d'utilisations M2M.

L'offre de Sierra Wireless saccompagne dun abonnement dun an aux services de tlgestion AirVantage, une solution complte cl en main permettant le diagnostic et la mise  jour du logiciel  distance des produits AirLink GL6100. Srs, faciles  dployer et volutifs, ces services s'appuient sur la plateforme de services AirVantage, une offre M2M complte propose sous forme SaaS (Software as a Service).

Pour plus dinformations sur les offres AirLink GL6100 et AirVantage Management Services de Sierra Wireless, ainsi que ses SIM intgres : http://www.sierrawireless.com/productsandservices.aspx

Pour contacter un commercial Sierra Wireless : +1 (604) 232-1488 ou sales@sierrawireless.com.







*A propos de Sierra Wireless*

Sierra Wireless (NASDAQ: SWIR - TSX: SW) contribue  lexpansion du monde sans fil avec une offre complte de produits, logiciels et services adapts aux modes de vie mobiles ainsi qu la communication machine-to-machine. Sierra Wireless accompagne ses clients dans leur succs  travers un accs rapide aux nouvelles technologies sans fil ainsi qu des solutions novatrices, performantes et fiables. Pour plus dinformations sur Sierra Wireless, vous pouvez visiter le site www.sierrawireless.com .

----------

